# Great pictures of hi-tech tanks (plantella)



## Knetter

Hi everyone! Check http://www.plantella.com/ and watch your eyes rolling out of your head.. :shock: Here you can see Hemianthus callitrichoides in live form.


----------



## Buck

Oliver definately creates some beautiful tanks, Ive been a fan for a while now


----------



## DLeDeaux

All I have to say is: Favorites --> Add to Favorites.


----------



## jus1moretank

Why oh why cant a US pet shop look like that ?


----------



## Scorpion

jus1moretank said:


> Why oh why cant a US pet shop look like that ?


Yeah! Why not?


----------



## DLeDeaux

I've been tempted on occasion to ask my LFS to let me set up a planted display tank using their inventory. Heck they have several other display tanks for saltwater and cichlids. I would think a nice planted tank would be a natural progression! :wink:


----------



## Knetter

Yeah, good idea! I am doin some maintenance in my LFS too, in exchange for the work they give me plants or some fish, it is very nice.


----------



## m.lemay

DLeDeaux said:


> I've been tempted on occasion to ask my LFS to let me set up a planted display tank using their inventory. Heck they have several other display tanks for saltwater and cichlids. I would think a nice planted tank would be a natural progression! :wink:


 I tried that with my LFS... They just looked at me like I had three heads. :? 

Marcel


----------



## slyargent

Scorpion said:


> jus1moretank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why oh why cant a US pet shop look like that ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! Why not?
Click to expand...

I know, but I'm sort of lucky! I have a fish shoppe. Its called Fountain's Aquarium. They have a great selection, and they have several planted display tank....hehehe....and thier plant selection is super! You can find rare swords there, too. That reminds me...its time to shop...hehehe


----------



## Scorpion

Lucky you!


----------



## aquatic-store.com

Beautiful i loved the bow front with the wood


----------



## Urkevitz

Just wanted to bump, the site is updated constantly. If you haven't seen the site check it out.


----------



## scolley

Thanks. It was worth the bump! Quite inspirational!


----------



## Buck

Ive said it before and I will say it again... Oliver *IS* the man, bar none...
I have yet to see anyone be able to aquascape a tank with so many different ideas and make just about every one as good as the last.

It is amazing to me when you stop to think about some of the tanks he has created over the years. roud:


----------



## dissident

His tanks were one of the reasons I started planting tanks. I never tried to copy his style, but they are stunning to look at, doesn’t matter if you have planted tanks or not. The contrast he creates with hardscape and the plants is amazing and the use of only a couple different species make me wonder why we try to stick as many plants as we can into 20gal when all you need are some unique rocks and maybe 3 different plants.


----------



## A Hill

im really luckey my lfs has like 4 50g+ setups. they have an awsome plant selection...:icon_bigg 

Fn


----------



## esarkipato

WoW I am in loooooooove. Never heard of this guy, but now I won't forget :eek5: What an amazing website, too: I've never seen so many stunning PT pictures under one domain, EVER! Thanks for the post, and bumps :smile:


----------



## medicineman

Gaze... droll...

Oliver knott... a well known name. I think he entered 2004 AGA contest and won. He got so many tanks... unbelieveable. I thought amano is crazy enough, now another one oliver.

Freshen up for ideas after the visit to his tanks. Now which style for my next tank...


----------

